# Best Fiber Supplement



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

I take Citrucel powder. The orange taste is sickening but it seems to be the best for me. It ain't cheap. Are there any miracle fiber supplements that might work better? Metamucil is a no go. thx


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Psyllium husk powder it is the best, lots of IBS people on this forum use it.


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

rhonalomey said:


> Psyllium husk powder it is the best, lots of IBS people on this forum use it.


Categorized as laxative, right? Don't want laxative. Will do some more research.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

I've tried every kind imaginable and I just starting using the Konsyl husk powder and it is better than any other so far....


----------



## Green_Life (Jan 16, 2012)

There is something called Amaranth Grain. This stuff rocks. It is organic and gluten free. Just a very small amount has over 15g of protein and fibre. Very healthy and easy to digest, and keeps you regular. You just boil it with water for about 20 minutes.


----------

